# Plated versus Buffet



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a set price difference between their plated menus and their buffet style menus? How much more do you typically charge for a plated meal?


----------



## chefphilhahn (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi Jenni,

What I normally do is I have a set price for one, two, and three entree choices, $25.00, $30.00, $35.00 pp., for both plated and buffet type events. Obviously, price accordingly, this is just an example. But, if someone orders a plated menu and there are three choices for their guests......$35.00pp. I find I make the same amount of money...What I loose in food cost on a buffet I save in labor. Visa-Versa.

Hope this helps....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

or the best of both worlds, servers at the buffet portioning out protein.

I like buffets alot.....plated are a pain when your offsite, you are at a space mercy and usually equipment is nominal if exstant at all. I've got a big wedding coming up with 3 meats buffet with heavy aps/station for 200 guests and the staging area has 4 walls, and regular 110 outlets! oh boy.


----------



## stancaters (Nov 28, 2004)

I usually charge a few dollars less, per person for a served dinner, but I charge 1 server per 15 guests. A buffet I charge 1 server per 25 guests and a couple of dollars more for the menu, as people will eat more food on a buffet.


----------



## crazytatt (Mar 5, 2006)

We charge more for a plated due to the staffing issues, and roll of courses, buffets can really hit you, lets face it, some groups CAN EAT!!!!!!! Can be a tough call, though I'm am personally fond of plated, a lil more classy, though my buffets are always presented actractivly and the quality is ALWAYS up to par with any plated meal.


----------

